# Found Dog!



## hitman (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey, I found a yellow lab that was running along the Tom O leary golf trail. pretty sure it's a female. It is very good tempered and didnt have any tags. Please help this dog find its home if you know anyone missing one. Call 471-9703 to get your dog. Thank you


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

pretty sure?? 

sorry I couldn't resist I was just kidding

you're doing a good thing :beer:

call the police also, the owner might of let them know


----------

